# hibernate-ram (ACPI S3) problems.

## dschein

I'm trying to get hibernate-ram (ACPI sleep state S3, or "suspend to ram") to work on my system.

Some system specs:

Athlon64 (CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe")

nForce4 based motherboard

GeForce 6600 GT pciE (media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3)

I removed nvidia from the hibernate blacklisted modules list....this version of the nvidia driver claims to be S3 compatable.

Anyways, when i run:

```
#hibernate-ram
```

The machine goes to sleep nicely.  However, when I wake it up it automatically shuts itself down (goes through a proper soft shutdown).  Here is my hibernate.log:

```
Starting suspend at Sat Mar 18 15:36:24 PST 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ...

'vbetool' utility not found. Vbetool disabled.

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...

Resumed at Sat Mar 18 15:36:38 PST 2006
```

Any help??

----------

## torclay

 *dschein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The machine goes to sleep nicely.  However, when I wake it up it automatically shuts itself down (goes through a proper soft shutdown).  Here is my hibernate.log:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had a very similar problem with my laptop (Panasonic W2). After I resumed from S3 it would immediately shut down. The problem was that acpid was set by default to shut down whenever the power button is pressed. This shouldn't be the default, since for a lot of laptops resume is initiated by hitting the power button.

Look in the file /etc/acpid/default.sh for the lines 

    power)  /sbin/init 0

    ;;

Comment these lines out.

Added: you could also try stopping acpid before hibernating.

----------

## dschein

Huzzah! it works!

Sleeps and resusmes just like it should!

However....it has developed a new problem.  I have 2 hard disks, an SATA drive for / and an ide drive for /home.  After waking up from the sleep, the ide drive is no longer accessable, and causes the machine to hang if i try to access it.  I tried unmounting /home before sleeping, and remounting it after waking it, but trying to mount it causes it to hang.  I hear the drive spinning up, any ideas?

----------

## torclay

 *dschein wrote:*   

> Huzzah! it works!
> 
> Sleeps and resusmes just like it should!
> 
> However....it has developed a new problem.  I have 2 hard disks, an SATA drive for / and an ide drive for /home.  After waking up from the sleep, the ide drive is no longer accessable, and causes the machine to hang if i try to access it.  I tried unmounting /home before sleeping, and remounting it after waking it, but trying to mount it causes it to hang.  I hear the drive spinning up, any ideas?

 

Not sure why the ide doesn't work. I didn't have any problems there. Is there a kernel module for your ide controller?

----------

## akb

WOW! this helped me too, thank you for this  :Smile:  the greatest about it: it takes only 2-3 seconds to wake up, x times faster than with windows. i think i could compare it with the speed my buddys powerbook wakes up... wow!

but one more question about it... how could i make this an automatic hibernation? i think hibernating and resuming by closing/opening the LID would be great, but does the LID have two different acpi events, so i could use "close" to suspend and "open" to resume, or is the LID switch only one way, so it would cause the same thing like the power button above?

----------

